# Yahoo Finance Portfolios



## GreatPig (4 October 2006)

Anyone else use the Yahoo Finance portfolio feature? I keep mine there, primarily as it's easier for my wife to view during the day and I like the layout - even if it is 20-minute delayed.

It looks like they've changed the page layout though (for the Australian Yahoo Finance site) and now I can't see my portfolios at all. There are links there to edit and create portfolios, and if I edit I can see the contents and change them, but there are no links to actually view them.

Anyone else got this problem?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (4 October 2006)

Okay, the portfolios are back again now. They must have fixed it.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (4 October 2006)

Nope, gone again.

Now you see it, now you don't...

GP


----------



## wilto (5 October 2012)

Appolgies draggin up an ancient thread. But being new to the finance world, I have just set up a yahoo portfolio manager. Pretty nifty for someone like me with zero experience.


----------

